# Jayhawk



## jrock (Dec 30, 2007)

Anyone know what the judges have set up for the Open or Qual?
Jon


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

I guess the land series was a triple with a short retired. Dogs were invited to do the land blind. For the water series, I hear they are doing a water blind, and inviting dogs to do the water triple. The guy I talked to hadn't seen the test yet.

I heard that there were like 12 dogs back to the water.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Wow that is a fast Open....


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

FOM said:


> Wow that is a fast Open....


I figured that ya'll could read my mind, or realize that the only stake that could move that fast on Friday is the qual...


----------



## jrock (Dec 30, 2007)

Any work on call backs for the Qual?


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

jrock said:


> Any work on call backs for the Qual?


Sorry, we only talked about dogs that I know...


----------



## jrock (Dec 30, 2007)

If anyone hears any callbacks for the Q please post them.


----------



## jrock (Dec 30, 2007)

Any word on Q or Open???


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

1rst Raven owned by Buzz and handled by Steve Blythe. Congrats that little girl has quite a record. Not bad for her first Qual

2nd brions zoey

3rd Finn, Steve Blythe

4th Grace, Bart Peterson

Sorry info came as text message. Hope it makes sense.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Congrats to you and Finn too Dr. Bob. He's not doing too shabby either!;-)

I think that Shooter got a Jam too.

Raven won on the pond she won her first derby on.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

*Buzz, good on you and your Kweezy pup Raven!!!*


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Does anybody have any news on the Open?

thanks,
Marty


----------



## jrock (Dec 30, 2007)

Any word on the Open or Derby?


----------



## jrock (Dec 30, 2007)

Anyone heard anything about the Open or Derby yet?


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*27 to the water blind in the open. 3 series to go in the derby.

That's all I know.

Aaron*


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2009)

drbobsd said:


> 1rst Raven owned by Buzz and handled by Steve Blythe. Congrats that little girl has quite a record. Not bad for her first Qual
> 
> 2nd brions zoey
> 
> ...


Congratulations, you guys!


----------



## DSemple (Feb 16, 2008)

drbobsd said:


> 1rst Raven owned by Buzz and handled by Steve Blythe. Congrats that little girl has quite a record. Not bad for her first Qual
> 
> 2nd brions zoey
> 
> ...


Congradulations Dave and Steve. 

.....Don


----------



## bossdawg (Sep 15, 2007)

7 back to the water marks in the Amateur! I don't know anyone other then Jason Brion with Zoey. Will try to find out.


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Congratulations to Scott Dewey, Chuck & Mary Jane and YUKON for an Open win at Jayhawk. Those Schweikert dogs are on fire this winter & spring!!
Thank you to Scott for the 4th with Thief
Eckett got 2nd & 3rd, but I do not know which dogs.


----------



## Lonny Taylor (Jun 22, 2004)

How is Mo haled and Plinko doing in the Amatuer? Last I heard she had done well on the opening triple and that was it.

LT


----------



## jrock (Dec 30, 2007)

Any updates on the Derby?


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

That's awesome Congrats to Rock River!


----------



## bossdawg (Sep 15, 2007)

Amateur Results
1st Phil Carson with Comet
2nd Bill Burks with Dinah
3rd Jim Carlisle with Zoom
4th Jason Brion with Zoey
I do not know the JAMS


----------



## Charles Dwyer (Feb 10, 2006)

Way to go Scott!!


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

birdthrower51 said:


> Congratulations to Scott Dewey, Chuck & Mary Jane and YUKON for an Open win at Jayhawk. Those Schweikert dogs are on fire this winter & spring!!
> Thank you to Scott for the 4th with Thief
> Eckett got 2nd & 3rd, but I do not know which dogs.


Anybody know the placings? 2nd and 3rd?


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Congrats, Scott and Isaac!!!!

Again!!

JS


----------



## Downtown (Jan 25, 2004)

ramblinmaxx said:


> Anybody know the placings? 2nd and 3rd?


Dont know who Eckett got 2nd with but 

3rd went to *Big Al* (a Dustbucket  )


----------



## J Hoggatt (Jun 16, 2004)

WAY TO GO - JASON---

2ND IN THE QUAL !!!
4TH IN THE AM.!!!

Go Zoey and Jason!!!!

Congrats!!! big weekend.


----------



## jrock (Dec 30, 2007)

Any news of the Derby results yet?


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congratz to Scott, Chuck, and Mary Jane on their open first! Also a big congratz to the Seivert's on their 4th! 
Way to go Phil, and Bill in the Amateur...congratz guys!



Aaron*


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

bossdawg said:


> Amateur Results
> 1st Phil Carson with Comet
> 2nd Bill Burks with Dinah
> 3rd Jim Carlisle with Zoom
> ...


I believe that this is Jason's first AA point! 

BIG CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!


----------



## Jason Brion (May 31, 2006)

Ted Shih said:


> I believe that this is Jason's first AA point!
> 
> BIG CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!



Thanks Ted, John and everyone at the Jayhawk Retriever Club. It was an awesome experience with EVERYONE being very gracious. 

Leah and I were thrilled on Friday when they announced Zoey got second in the qual. We were flying high and we both appreciated all the phone calls/text messages from our "dog friends".

The weekend just kept getting better with each announcement of the call backs for the AM. Then when they announced that we received forth… Well lets just say I'm not sure anyone has ever been happier about a white ribbon. As all of you know success in this game is hard to come by. Which makes it SO sweet when you have a taste of it


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Congratulations Jason! on placing in a tough AM

Paul Rainbolt


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

bossdawg said:


> Amateur Results
> 1st Phil Carson with Comet
> 2nd Bill Burks with Dinah
> 3rd Jim Carlisle with Zoom
> ...


Did Phil win with Comet or Cosmo?

Regardless, Congrats to Phil, Bill, Jim, and Jason!!


----------



## Jason Brion (May 31, 2006)

Cosmo is correct.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

That's awesome Jason.


----------



## hibanks (Apr 24, 2005)

Big congrats to Chuck and Mary Jane and Yukon from all of the Banks family.


----------



## hibanks (Apr 24, 2005)

Congrats to Jim Carlisle.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

bossdawg said:


> Amateur Results
> 1st Phil Carson with Comet
> 2nd Bill Burks with Dinah
> 3rd Jim Carlisle with Zoom
> ...


Great jobs guys, Congratulations.


----------

